
Ask HN: How to growth myself as a hacker? - uvu
I am a self-taught web developer. I had been working as a web developer for a little over 6 years. Now a day, I feel like I have no idea what to do. Is that normal?<p>I mean, people said learn this programming language or that programming language. I do the basic, I know how things work on that language. After that, I am not using those at the job. So, forgot or don&#x27;t learn anymore. Does that happen to you, if so how do you overcome this?<p>Another one is sometimes I feel like I am doing an ordinary job. I want to do something special, something cool. Does that happen to you? If so how do you overcome this as a programmer?
======
Endian0
Hi uvu,

It's not possible to know and remember everything, I would reccomend you take
a read at Dan Abramov's blog post, 'Things i dont know as of 2018'. I think it
should help aleviate any fear of forgetting or not knowing something. Keep
notes on things you find interesting, break harder things into smaller
problems and most importantly keep trying and have fun learning.

[https://overreacted.io/things-i-dont-know-as-
of-2018/](https://overreacted.io/things-i-dont-know-as-of-2018/)

